

Ask HN: What are some well-designed domain name checking tools? - kilomanamolik

Yesterday I read this post from HN: http://semmyfun.blogspot.com/2010/09/get-that-4-letter-domain-youve-always.html<p>And in the comments somebody mentioned two sites that check the availability of domain names.  However, the author has since removed that comment, because he himself owns a site that provides a similar service (but is down for me right now).  Does anybody remember what the two linked sites were, or can somebody point me in the direction of some well-designed and comprehensive domain name checking sites?
======
kilomanamolik
Thanks guys! Wordoid was one of the two mentioned. The other one had a better
interface than any of the ones listed so far, and would automatically check
queries as you were typing across all domains, and would then remember and
list the queries. I don't know if that's a helpful description at all..
Regardless, the ones icey listen should more than suffice as they all do the
same thing essentially

------
icey
I use:

<http://instantdomainsearch.com/>

<http://domai.nr/>

<http://bustaname.com/>

<http://wordoid.com/>

<http://nxdom.com/>

------
kilomanamolik
Found it!

<https://domize.com/>

------
thinkalone
Since the post focused on brevity, was it possibly <http://domai.nr/>?

------
kilomanamolik
Another pretty one:

<http://www.namechecklist.com/>

------
kilomanamolik
If it helps, the second site had some unique "startup-y" name to it as well..

------
EGreg
I think they were talking about <http://wordoid.com> and <http://domize.com>

------
jmonegro
domai.nr

------
robwgibbons
I use <http://ajaxWhois.com> for my domain name searches.

